# MOTU M4, higher instrument latency than round trip latency, why & questions latency?



## darkneo57 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi, 

I just bought the Motu M4, I just tested the latency in Studio one 4. It's supposed to have good drivers that provide reliable latency (not to mention the computer's capabilities). I had heard that some windows users had problems with the driver, but I heard that the problem was normally solved.


I only use VI's so it's the instrument latency that matters to me.
Anyway, I compared the latency values with the Presonus Studio 6/8 sound card I had been lent and this on the same computer. 

What I don't understand is why the Motu M4 instrument latency is higher than the round trip latency??!



buffer 512 presonus round trip 41ms motu m4 round trip 41ms
instrument 37ms motu instrument 45ms


buffer 256 presonus round trip 26ms motu m4 round trip 23.4ms
instrument 23.5ms motu instrument 28ms


buffer 128 presonus round trip 13.7ms motu m4 round trip 14.6ms
instrument 7.76ms motu instrument 11.1ms



Why does the Motu m4 sound card score lower than thePresonus when it is supposed to be better?

Also why is the output latency higher than the input latency?



buffer 512 presonus input 16.7ms motu input 12.2ms
output 12.9ms output 16.9ms


buffer 256 presonus input 10.9ms motu input 6.42ms
output 8.87ms output 10.4ms


buffer 128 presonus input 5.96ms motu input 3.51ms
output 4.85ms output 8.23ms



If anyone can help me it would be really nice.

Also, if I add more RAM, it seems to me that I could reduce the latency because I might be able to reduce the buffer size, right?

At what latency value is this imperceptible for a professional musician? ( midi keyboard piano sound )



Thank you a thousand times


----------



## VladK (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't know if MOTU have improved their drivers for Windows over the Summer, but these dicussions from May-June might be of interest to you:






initial impressions with the Focusrite 2I2


Hi friends! David here. Haven't been on here for quite a while because I was battling with USB dropping audio on my MOTU M2 audio interface. My Sweetwater sales engineer suggested I try Focusrite, so off to the Scarlett 2I2 third generation I went. I just got the interface today. On the MO...




forum.pianoworld.com









Finally found my audio interface


Hi friends! I finally have found my audio interface. It has loopback, no audio dropouts, and everything works perfectly!!! The Focusrite Scarlett 4I4 costs a little more, but it does everything I need an audio interface to do, so I am satisfied!!! Thus ends my audio gear adventure, and eve...




forum.pianoworld.com


----------



## darkneo57 (Sep 1, 2020)

thank you for your answer

I had actually read this post before, but I'm not sure I understood what "loopback" means although it was explained in the post. ( sorry, I'm French )

If I understood correctly, "loopback" is when through the same output of the sound card, we can send and mix simultaneously different audio streams with a single cable (usb-C here), for example I can hear at the same time the output of my DAW and the output of YOutube of my PC, in addition in the case of the motu M4 we can independently adjust the volume of the DAW output and the output of "WIndows". The person said that when he does several tasks at the same time using the motu m4 there are cuts in the sound with the motu m4, which doesn't happen with Focusrite.

Can you please confirm me that I have understood correctly.

Thank you very much.


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't know if will help but there was a firmware and driver upgrade for M2 M4 late this spring.


----------



## darkneo57 (Sep 1, 2020)

I've just downloaded the last driver, I haven't tested the loopback yet but what's important for me is the minimal latency for the VIs.


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 1, 2020)

And be sure you get the firmware update too. It's a separate process.


----------



## darkneo57 (Sep 2, 2020)

i think it's the driver i downloaded, no ?

thanks


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 2, 2020)

These are the instructions I used for firmware





MOTU.com - How to update the firmware on your MOTU hardware


MOTU is an engineering-driven music technology company passionately driven to create products that help you produce amazing music. MOTU’s award-winning hardware and software are used by top professionals every day on hit songs, mega tours, primetime shows and blockbuster films.



motu.com


----------



## darkneo57 (Sep 3, 2020)

thanks but unfortunately my M4 sound card is not on the list to update the firmware


----------

